# 250SX is on the road and showing!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Rumbling into a local nissan meet.








Jarreds and my ride sitting pretty.








My custom Nismo C/F rearbumper diffusor, with 3rd brakelight behind it.








Yes its a 2.5!!!!

































For the record... I am tired of people asking me why I did not just go for the DET!!!! And the strip of rubber I left is in front of the park is proof that this is no BS!!!


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Damn dude, nice ride. I LOVE IT!! :cheers:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i love it. it looks sweet.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I love your Eyebrows~!!
Thay are cool


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

as long as its original and its nissan its all good!


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah, yeah DET, DET... I have to commend you for all the work you have put into your project. It looks VERY nice (not to be confused with rice) and the engine bay looks like it's stock. CONGRTULATIONS!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Dude that looks absolutly sick. Amazing job. :idhitit:


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

very very very nice


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm sorry, is there something "special" about your car?! 

Look very f'n sweet! What color are you going to do for the paint?! Or are you going to keep it the flat black?!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Its semi flat, and I am going to keep the body that color and this winter start installing all the c/f panels... I am hopeing to get the flames done soon, but i need to get the exhaust finished and some minor issues tweaked so I can get emisions and lisenced.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, I'm so fuckin' happy for you man! :cheers:
I know how long and hard you've been working on this project.
It's very cool to see pics of it on the road.
You just need to drop by and give me a ride in it...

Now I just need to get my bucket back on the road. :fluffy:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Sean... I appreciate it...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I really like the car..it has a nice, mean, look to it. Props for all the custom work you did to the SX..it def. paid off. :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mike, i knew it would look sick as hell!
you should tell me where you got that beautiful mesh?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Here's some more pics of ho she sits today...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Daymn, looking real nice! Got any 1/4 mile numbers?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I am guesing around 13.8?

I will be at the track next friday laying down some #...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

stunning. that piece above the radiator should be molded and produced, i'll bet quite a few ppl wld be interested.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> stunning. that piece above the radiator should be molded and produced, i'll bet quite a few ppl wld be interested.


I would be more than interested. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I am guesing around 13.8?
> 
> I will be at the track next friday laying down some #...



You just had to disappoint me with my Z

We'd run close in that case.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

What do you guys think about these seats... i am thinking of getting them for the ride.









https://secure1.nexternal.com/share...=553275704&Target=products.asp&Keyword=Status

www.achtuning.com

They have a killer deal on seats right now.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY (insert dirty word here)!!!!! That car just STUNS me everytime I see it.....and THAT'S just in pictures. You need to take a road trip Chi-town to show that baby off!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good man. Clean out your PM's too  

I want the CF airbag cover, can you make me one? 

Oh and I have some advice about running that power wire, let me know if your interested.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You could definately make some money producing those CF parts. DO IT! Hell I don't even own a 200SX but still.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

a few things on the inteiror I"m not feeling but stunning.

Plan on making a full carbon fiber exterior?!?!?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

So fresh and clean. Looks perfect, congrats! :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

All the C/F exterior goodies are comming this winter...


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

make some c/f fender flares


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

all i have to say, is AWESOME !

good work....not that you need suggestions....but only thing i would personally do , would be blackouts for the tail lights....( look at mine on my link...towards the bottom ).

I think that would clean up the back, in my opinion as far as pulling it together....but the car looks amazing !.....

And yes, everyone talking about producing the CF pieces for sale....definately consider it, cause id be interested in a heart beat.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xt_out said:


> stunning. that piece above the radiator should be molded and produced, i'll bet quite a few ppl wld be interested.


You make one for the B14, and I'll be in for one. I hate that gap between the heads and the radiator. Plus, "better airflow to the rad".

The cf passenger airbag piece, is allitle over doing it for me.  Make it so it sits flush, n it might look better, but it just doesnt fit.



..........what's it sound like? I need someone to make a vid of this thing. I gotta hear it. 


Any plans to turbo/super-charge it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> And yes, everyone talking about producing the CF pieces for sale....definately consider it, cause id be interested in a heart beat.


He does make c/f stuff.
www.syndicatekustomz.com

Also, in order to run the c/f rad. shroud, you would need to run hood pins.
If you look, he has no hood latch....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow mike real amazing work ! pm me or hit me up on MSN to see if you want to do something more extreme on the headlights.  

you too sean


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> You make one for the B14, and I'll be in for one. I hate that gap between the heads and the radiator. Plus, "better airflow to the rad".
> 
> The cf passenger airbag piece, is allitle over doing it for me.  Make it so it sits flush, n it might look better, but it just doesnt fit.
> 
> ...


He said that the radiator peice is completely one off and is cool as hell. As for the car, lets just say its..........loud, and fast as hell!! When we left he feathered out of first gear, and I was like "oh well its not that fast." At the time I was leaning forward to look at the Airbag cover and he hit second and completely slammed my head back into the seat. :thumbup: At highway speed, I was yelling if I wanted to say anything to him, but then again, he spent alot of time passing cars so yeah. The car itself is a work of frickin art.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

My wife still cant get over the shear paleness and grin you had as we walked in after going for a ride. Its crazy and I cant waite to get the few little kincks worked out and her ruuneen 100% with out any codes... And yeah we would off ate that camaro!!!! Chris email me I got some good news!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> all i have to say, is AWESOME !
> 
> good work....not that you need suggestions....but only thing i would personally do , would be blackouts for the tail lights....( look at mine on my link...towards the bottom ).
> 
> ...


I am a ricer cop magnet as it is and everything is legal... Thats the last thing I need is to be pulled over Just because of the tailz... I thought about it... NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already have a lead foot and blood of Level of 100 OCT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I am a ricer cop magnet as it is and everything is legal... Thats the last thing I need is to be pulled over Just because of the tailz... I thought about it... NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already have a lead foot and blood of Level of 100 OCT!!!!!!!!!!


Yea, i know what you mean ( look at my car ).....i get pulled over all the time, and they never mention it........

If anything else....smoke them out very lightly....to blend in with the car more ( not that you need advice from me )......but it just pops.....all the stealth look, then BOOM, red and yellow.......

OR you can fabricate your own covers.....so that there's a hole for the red, a small portion for the reverse and a slit for the turn signals or something...your handy with the carbon fiber..... or do a stencil with blackout spray.

This way, during the day it looks like its blacked out except for the design you go with for see through.....and when you press the break, the whole thing still lights up.....i looked it up to be safe....

1500 feet when brake is pressed......and it has to reflect light during daytime....so just black it out lightly or smoke....spray reflective spray around the trim of the light, clear coat it, and use brighter bulbs....and your set...

thats what im doing, cause i have covers right now, bought the spray blackout stuff....but to lazy to do it right now.....


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Mike, your car has come a long way man. I'm lovin' the Jesse James look. Keep it hot.

Ben


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Well i got to see this in person on Sat. Lookin good mike.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

how'd it run, times?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> how'd it run, times?


Did it pass tech inspection?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah he ran. I'll let him spill his times.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> Yeah he ran. I'll let him spill his times.



i cant wait to hear!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I wanted to run my samurai!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Times??????????*

Slow Bald azenas and still no CVTC, 85 out 1/4 tank 

1st run launched at 3k rpm and spun tires all the way through 1 2 and 3rd. and let off the gas right at the time boards thinking that was it. Turns out I still had another 250ft to go. I still beat a bolted Type R ----------14.798

2nd run granny start at 1500rpm and easy on the shifting.-----------14.928

Over all respectable but no 13's like I was hoping and had penciled out...

With the CVTC and some slicks I think I will be in the 13's! only time and money will tell..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Slow Bald azenas and still no CVTC, 85 out 1/4 tank
> 
> 1st run launched at 3k rpm and spun tires all the way through 1 2 and 3rd. and let off the gas right at the time boards thinking that was it. Turns out I still had another 250ft to go. I still beat a bolted Type R ----------14.798
> 
> ...


Bah who cares about ET's, what kind of trap speeds did you have?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1st 94.64
2nd 93.02


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I had this guy to the reader board and then let off.... thinking I won but I had another 250ft


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, 
I know that you will work the kinks out.
Then we'll see what it can do :cheers:


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Slow Bald azenas and still no CVTC, 85 out 1/4 tank
> 
> 1st run launched at 3k rpm and spun tires all the way through 1 2 and 3rd. and let off the gas right at the time boards thinking that was it. Turns out I still had another 250ft to go. I still beat a bolted Type R ----------14.798
> 
> ...



its ok mike, next time we will strap on an ACME rocket to help it go faster


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

judging from those trap speeds, you don't have the power for 13s, even on slicks. mid to MAYBE low 14s if you get a better launch. but you'll never see 13s with that.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> judging from those trap speeds, you don't have the power for 13s, even on slicks. mid to MAYBE low 14s if you get a better launch. but you'll never see 13s with that.



I dunno man i dont think that's true. from what i understand hes never really
drag raced before so i think alot of it cud just be his launch and his shifting.
I think he will eventually see 13's...Im sure if he doesnt soon he'll make some kind of modification. once he gets it all worked out maybe he'll add a nitrous setup to it, since i think he said hes not going turbo, shit he might not have the room to go turbo that thing is stuffed in there lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> judging from those trap speeds, you don't have the power for 13s, even on slicks. mid to MAYBE low 14s if you get a better launch. but you'll never see 13s with that.


Letting off 250 feet early on the 1st run and then launching at 1500 and taking it easy on the shifts, he should be damn near close.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I think realistically now that I have been on the track. I am going to be lucky to hit a 13.9 with the CVTC fixed and codes all cleared... The car is definatly quick and for 2 years on blocks and going from a 1.6 that ran 16.3's to a 14.7 with more to give is a good trade... I was really hopen for the 13's this year nut rain in wa I might have to get everything running clean with no errors for the winter and save for the slicks and give it a shot in the spring... 

Since no one has ever done this before, its alot of fun to see what is going to happen. 

I just love how fast she is and she is still wanting to pull at 140MPH @4300RPM in 6th... I need an extra hand for pics of the dial at that speed...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> judging from those trap speeds, you don't have the power for 13s, even on slicks. mid to MAYBE low 14s if you get a better launch. but you'll never see 13s with that.


^^he is right, with those trap times he will always be in the 14's. That type R should of been better. I guess the guy cant drive. He should of been a low 14. I know a few here in NY


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Just got the new seats and gauges installed... Some vynal roll call for the hood and a new intake mani and head to play with 

I know one thing! She sure is fun to play with.... Like when a Base looking Type R comes pulling on you and you lay it out in 5th to match him as he is hitting Vtech up to Nine K rpm dead even with you at 110...................................


UH OH I have another Gear....... BYE BYE!!!!!!:0

I sure handed his A$$ to him...............


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Just got the new seats and gauges installed... Some vynal roll call for the hood and a new intake mani and head to play with



Pics! :cheers:

Oh, I should be getting some good news in the very near future :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Pics! :cheers:


speaking of which.........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> speaking of which.........


Soon, very soon... :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

CVTC is hooked up and she is calm till about 3krpm then the storm hits.... Running some stocker stealies for the winter traction is ok, not great but better. Bought an 86 200sx 1.8t for a daily wet weather fun driver so that I can continue to finish up the beast. Next call rollcage, Tiens, rims and tires, Cams, Motormounts, and ballence shaft removal kit, Mabey alittle nos, and replacement of fiberglass panels to C/F.

FS all Fiberglass B14 parts that are on the ride now painted flat black...

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3550


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey Mike, is the lip still attached to the front bumper and can you give me a good deal on it? I need a new front bumper and I've been wanting to do the 200sx bumper+SKz lip.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yes I can remove the lip and send it to you... You will either need to find a new bumper or mold it to fit your 98.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What I mean is, I'm looking for both the lip and the bumper, are you selling it already attached?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Up for sale.
http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3586&sort=1&cat=3&page=1


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Why????????


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

seven hundred thousand?
Putting a down payment on a Veyron?

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WHY MIKE WHY?!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I finished what I set out to do. I might as well sell her to someone who will aprreciate her.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WHAT!? once i turbo my se-r i could never sell it. thats like graduating college with a math major and deciding to be an english teacher....complete waste of time.

keep it, turbo it, take off the carbon fibre and that rear "speed hole" ish on the rear bumper and have it pin striped like a rat rod :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

does this mean I can't have the front bumper?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> does this mean I can't have the front bumper?


 Always thinking of yourself...  The man is selling a piece of art and all you want is his bumper......Wait..... your selling your bumper? :jump:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Not for sale.... But all the fiberglass parts are up for grabs...


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Good to hear your keepin it. Now that the Spec is gone, I am trying to talk my wife into letting me have another toy.

Jason


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike,

Websites down. Is Syndicate gone?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JMMotorsports said:


> Mike,
> 
> Websites down. Is Syndicate gone?


I believe he shut it down. He no longer needs a website for the products b/c Liuspeed Tuning is taking care of all sales.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

stuff's effin clean nice work man! i kinda like the semi flat look. rather sporty. not to flashy.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

paint your grills black and you have my full support (i hate bling). :thumbup:


----------

